# Living alone have family and friends but very alone



## Morningglory (Aug 5, 2018)

Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely. 
 Why does getting old have to hurt .


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .



Morninglory, I'm so sorry you lost your son and your girls and grands don't have enough time. It happens all the time, but we still feel lonely.  You have us here to talk to when you need us.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 5, 2018)

thats how kids are  ---my daughter has a daughter that lives 20 minutes away she sees her 2x a year--she will call her if she has problems but that is all


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2018)

Morningglory, I'm sorry you're feeling so lonely, but you're blessed to have some friends and family and a daughter that helps you sometimes, some seniors don't even have that.  Like Twinkles said, that's how kids are, I know I didn't spend nearly enough time with my mother when she was alive, I moved to a different state and only contacted her on special occasions.  

Rose has good advice too, there's a community of friendly and caring folks right here that you can interact with every day.  Just jump in and join some of the discussions, or start some of your own and it will help with your loneliness.  My sincere sympathy for the loss of your son. :rose:


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes Twinkles I know, I was a baby sitter for the great grand children before I wasn't in the shape I'm in and they didn't need me anymore, now I rarely see them


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you, yes Seabreeze I am blessed to have family and a couple friends, still feel alone, never see or hear from them, and I am thankful my daughter takes me to Drs and where I need to go, but never can visit any time. Or no phone calls. Like you I was the same with my mom,I lived 60 miles away and had siblings closer, but when she got bad and couldn't be alone I came and stayed with her, I know now how she must have felt. I'm glad I found this community to be able to communicate with carding and friendly people. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you Radishrose, I know I'm not in the boat all alone, and it feels good to get to communicate with everyone here on this forum &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 5, 2018)

Morningglory, it's very good to communicate your feelings. There are folks here that totally understand. That's one of the reasons I'm on here. 

My in-laws (wife's family) are all in So Calif. and we haven't been back to So Calif since we left in mid 2002. Like what's left of my family, her family isn't that close to us at all, but we have each other and TO US, that's all we need. Wife lost both of her kids years ago. Son as a teen to cancer and a daughter to crib death. My 42 year old daughter is completely estranged from me and pretty much from her mother as well. Wife and I simply accept this. 

It's very hard being alone and in not that good of health. You know family is out there, but. It's just a shame, but, unfortunately, that's just the way some families are towards their Senior parents.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Morningglory, it's very good to communicate your feelings. There are folks here that totally understand. That's one of the reasons I'm on here.
> 
> My in-laws (wife's family) are all in So Calif. and we haven't been back to So Calif since we left in mid 2002. Like what's left of my family, her family isn't that close to us at all, but we have each other and TO US, that's all we need. Wife lost both of her kids years ago. Son as a teen to cancer and a daughter to crib death. My 42 year old daughter is completely estranged from me and pretty much from her mother as well. Wife and I simply accept this.
> 
> It's very hard being alone and in not that good of health. You know family is out there, but. It's just a shame, but, unfortunately, that's just the way some families are towards their Senior parents.



CR, what a caring post! I has no idea your wife lost her children and you're estranged from your daughter. So sorry. It's great you have your wife to share with.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome Moningglory..

.I only have one daughter, and she lives overseas... I wish she lived closer..


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2018)

Life can be pretty rotten when we get up into the senior years, can't it?  I think a forum such as this can help. At least you have us to chat with whenever you would like to.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes ClassicRocker, it is so good to have a wonderful group to let your feeling out, where  all on here have been, and a lot of good advice! I really appreciate. It's good you have your wife to get thru your sad times. You and Your  wife has been thru so much trauma losing her children, And your daughter being estranged from you,the pain never leaves completely. Thank you for your message and God Bless


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you Hollydolly, you must be very lonely for your only child so far away, but hopefully you are in good standing.
God Bless. &#55356;&#57145;


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome, morningglory!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi Morningglory,welcome to this friendly forum
I'm sorry you are having health and family, problems but you've come to the right place to talk about whatever is going on in your life
I had no family living here,my younger brother lives in Rye,NY,talk to him every Sun,older sister lives in England,get emails from her every couple of months
I have a close circle of friends who are my'Buffalo family' would be lost without them Sue


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 6, 2018)

jujube said:


> Welcome, morningglory!


Thank You


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 6, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Morningglory,welcome to this friendly forum
> I'm sorry you are having health and family, problems but you've come to the right place to talk about whatever is going on in your life
> I had no family living here,my younger brother lives in Rye,NY,talk to him every Sun,older sister lives in England,get emails from her every couple of m
> I have a close circle of friends who are my'Buffalo family' would be lost without them Sue


Thanks moviequeen1, glad to know you are not completely alone, since I've had back surgery with complications not being able to barely walk my social life is 0 , and I sit alone every day with just tv and Internet, a conversation with a human would be welcoming once in awhile


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 6, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Thanks moviequeen1, glad to know you are not completely alone, since I've had back surgery with complications not being able to barely walk my social life is 0 , and I sit alone every day with just tv and Internet, a conversation with a human would be welcoming once in awhile 



Morningglory, I live alone also. If I had a cell phone we could call each other and talk! Like you, I need someone to talk to sometimes. My daughters never call me and they don't visit either. My friends are busy so they aren't able to talk much and there are times I need to talk to real people and not to myself. This forum has helped me a lot especially during my lonely times. Do you have any hobbies that you could do that would help pass the time for you? Hobbies seem to help some people including myself.


----------



## rgp (Aug 6, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Morningglory, I live alone also. If I had a cell phone we could call each other and talk! Like you, I need someone to talk to sometimes. My daughters never call me and they don't visit either. My friends are busy so they aren't able to talk much and there are times I need to talk to real people and not to myself. This forum has helped me a lot especially during my lonely times. Do you have any hobbies that you could do that would help pass the time for you? Hobbies seem to help some people including myself.




   Pardon my butting in ladies?...But.

  "If I had a cell phone we could call each other and talk! Like you, I need someone to talk to sometimes."

  Why does the cell phone matter ?


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 6, 2018)

rgp said:


> Pardon my butting in ladies?...But.
> 
> "If I had a cell phone we could call each other and talk! Like you, I need someone to talk to sometimes."
> 
> Why does the cell phone matter ?



I was just guessing she lives in another state so that my land line couldn't call her unless I have a long distance service which I don't. I stopped that service years ago because it was never used but they were charging me for the service so I would have it if I needed it which I didn't. From what I understand, with a cell phone, you can call other states just like you can call your neighbor. If I'm wrong, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 6, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Morningglory, I live alone also. If I had a cell phone we could call each other and talk! Like you, I need someone to talk to sometimes. My daughters never call me and they don't visit either. My friends are busy so they aren't able to talk much and there are times I need to talk to real people and not to myself. This forum has helped me a lot especially during my lonely times. Do you have any hobbies that you could do that would help pass the time for you? Hobbies seem to help some people including myself.


Hi AprilSun, I crochet but have lost interest, I play a bouncing ball game and bingo on the Internet, I get tired of that too. I have a land line and can call anywhere unlimited maybe we can connect, if you want.


----------



## rgp (Aug 6, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I was just guessing she lives in another state so that my land line couldn't call her unless I have a long distance service which I don't. I stopped that service years ago because it was never used but they were charging me for the service so I would have it if I needed it which I didn't. From what I understand, with a cell phone, you can call other states just like you can call your neighbor. If I'm wrong, please feel free to correct me.



Never knew there were such land line restrictions ?

I believe you are correct about the cell....mine is that way.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Hi AprilSun, I crochet but have lost interest, I play a bouncing ball game and bingo on the Internet, I get tired of that too. I have a land line and can call anywhere unlimited maybe we can connect, if you want.



I'm sorry Morningglory but I can't use my land line for taking calls that are from other area codes. My land line is set up to block area codes using a telemarketing device so it won't even ring if your area code is listed in it's block list. That's another reason I stated if I had a cell phone we could talk but I didn't explain that part of it. I'm sorry.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 7, 2018)

rgp said:


> Never knew there were such land line restrictions ?
> 
> I believe you are correct about the cell....mine is that way.



There sure is. Without paying for the long distance service, if you dial a number that is outside of your area, for example, another state, you get this funny tone and then a message saying something about you not having that service. So it doesn't work.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Not everyone can afford to switch their phone service to "all distance", but we do have email anyway.

 There used to be a way to talk long distance through the computers. Quite a few years ago, I did it, but no way can I remember how. It was so long ago it was through a dial-up isp connection (AOL). I wonder if it can still be done? You might be able to use Skype or Face Talk?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Thanks moviequeen1, glad to know you are not completely alone, since I've had back surgery with complications not being able to barely walk my social life is 0 , and I sit alone every day with just tv and Internet, a conversation with a human would be welcoming once in awhile 



Morninglory, is the limited walking permanent? Are you doing physical therapy? I'm sorry about this. Do you do any cooking? I used to cook all the time, but kind of lost interest. Haven't lost interest in eating, though.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I'm sorry Morningglory but I can't use my land line for taking calls that are from other area codes. My land line is set up to block area codes using a telemarketing device so it won't even ring if your area code is listed in it's block list. That's another reason I stated if I had a cell phone we could talk but I didn't explain that part of it. I'm sorry.


  Oh ok, we can still chat on here.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes RadishRose, I'm afraid it is, I said it is FBS I've had pt, chiropractor done massages and dry needles, nothing has helped, come Aug. 17 I have appointment for pain management, hope they can help.lm not able to stand long enough to cook, I was getting meals on wheels, but they had a problem and stopped for awhile, didn't care for the food most of the time, my daughter cooks a lot and brings me food a lot thank goodness


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Oh ok, we can still chat on here.



We sure can. What did you used to crochet? I'm not trying to be nosy but I do have a reason in asking. I crochet and watch court shows while I'm doing it and I love it!!!! Those court shows are quiet interesting or at least they are to me.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

Sorry everyone, my answers are all over the place, not sure how to navigate this site, I'll try to get better answering to the right one!


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

Mostly afghans, baby booties and hats, a troll hat for a grt granddaughter,  the granny sweater, neck scarfs, bows, hats, l like Judge Mathis, he's funny, I've learned a few things watching them.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Yes RadishRose, I'm afraid it is, I said it is FBS I've had pt, chiropractor done massages and dry needles, nothing has helped, come Aug. 17 I have appointment for pain management, hope they can help.lm not able to stand long enough to cook, I was getting meals on wheels, but they had a problem and stopped for awhile, didn't care for the food most of the time, my daughter cooks a lot and brings me food a lot thank goodness



Thanks for the reminder. I also hope the Pain Management can help. I'm happy to know your daughter brings you some meals. I know the Meals on Wheels are a God-Send, but must be on the bland side to be safe for most recipients.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

I've never skyped, I don't think my computer had that option, I used to have dial up yrs ago, not good.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Sorry everyone, my answers are all over the place, not sure how to navigate this site, I'll try to get better answering to the right one!



No worry, MG, we can follow you. Take your time and explore.

I now live alone too, but I am mobile, as it happens. Hope it lasts, but one never knows.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes they are RadishRose, I have a ? For you, do you like radishes? My daughter cooks for me, her daughter, her renter and grandsons papa,and herself, she grills a lot in the summer, she's getting a new grill she has been wanting went on sale, very excited to get this week and it's red, she likes to do it. And we all like it that she does!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Mostly afghans, baby booties and hats, a troll hat for a grt granddaughter,  the granny sweater, neck scarfs, bows, hats, l like Judge Mathis, he's funny, I've learned a few things watching them.



WOW!!!! You've done it all. Right now I'm crocheting using the Red Heart Ombre yarn and it is so much fun to do! Have you tried the Ombre yarn? It really makes pretty afghans! I have started using it and now I don't want to use some of the old kind of yarn that I still have. As for Judge Mathis, I like him too. He's funnier than the comedy shows some times!!! If I can't watch him for some reason, most of the time I will record it and watch it later. I get so tickled at him and like you, I have learned so much from these shows!


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

Hope you never get like this, I never thought I would.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Yes they are RadishRose, I have a ? For you, do you like radishes? My daughter cooks for me, her daughter, her renter and grandsons papa,and herself, she grills a lot in the summer, she's getting a new grill she has been wanting went on sale, very excited to get this week and it's red, she likes to do it. And we all like it that she does!



MG, I do like radishes, and have had them roasted in the oven like little potatoes with butter. They are delicious.

I do like grilled foods like you, but I hate to do the grilling. My deck is small and the smoke bothers me. I have grilled asparagus spears and red pepper slabs that have been brushed with oil. Delicious! I gave my little charcoal grill to my son.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi ArilSun,  Not all but a lot! Wish there was a way to show you a pic of one I made for my daughter called Autum leaves. She picked it out and turned out very pretty, no I haven't used thr ombré yarn but my daughter was telling me about it. What are you making ? What pattern do you like to do?


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 7, 2018)

I was curious to know because of your username, I like morning glories ...I like all the grilled veggies you mentioned, love shiskabobs too.i had a small grill my son got me, haven't used in yrs may not be any good now it's Jan the shed and I don't go there anymore I have a 16X20 screened in porch and live out there most of summer


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Thank you Hollydolly, you must be very lonely for your only child so far away, but hopefully you are in good standing.
> God Bless. &#55356;&#57145;




Thank you Morningglory... but yes we are good friends.. but of course she's very busy with work, so she rarely comes here.. but texts or emails a few times a week.. and we visit with her over there a couple of times a year..


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Hi ArilSun,  Not all but a lot! Wish there was a way to show you a pic of one I made for my daughter called Autum leaves. She picked it out and turned out very pretty, no I haven't used thr ombré yarn but my daughter was telling me about it. What are you making ? What pattern do you like to do?



I apologize for being so late in responding but I've been in the doctors office most of the morning so I was behind in my daily chores. I'm making what I call "chemo blankets". When my husband was taking chemo, he would talk about how cold it was in that place even with their blankets. I went with him one day and I thought we would never get out of that place because it was so cold. Since then, I have asked them if they would mind if I made some and brought them down and gave to their patients. They said that would be fine and that's what I've been doing since. I am using the ripple pattern with the Ombre yarn. They turn out looking so pretty or at least they do to me and other people have said so too. If you tried it you might develop an interest in crocheting again. I don't know but I'm just suggesting because you're the boss with what you do.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Sorry everyone, my answers are all over the place, not sure how to navigate this site, I'll try to get better answering to the right one!


Just look to the bottom right side of the post you want to answer, click on reply with a quote, at the end of the quoted,  make your comments and post.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 8, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Just look to the bottom right side of the post you want to answer, click on reply with a quote, at the end of the quoted,  make your comments and post.



Thank you, now hear goes


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 8, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I apologize for being so late in responding but I've been in the doctors office most of the morning so I was behind in my daily chores. I'm making what I call "chemo blankets". When my husband was taking chemo, he would talk about how cold it was in that place even with their blankets. I went with him one day and I thought we would never get out of that place because it was so cold. Since then, I have asked them if they would mind if I made some and brought them down and gave to their patients. They said that would be fine and that's what I've been doing since. I am using the ripple pattern with the Ombre yarn. They turn out looking so pretty or at least they do to me and other people have said so too. If you tried it you might develop an interest in crocheting again. I don't know but I'm just suggesting because you're the boss with what you do.



No problem, there are things we have to take care of in our Dailey lives..what a wonderful thing you are doing, I'm sure they are appreciated, your husband is on chemo, I wish him well in his recovery..the ombré yarn I'm guessing is more expensive, if I had a special request to make one for someone I would definatley invest in getting it, I have so much left over yarn, I'm trying to use up whenever I get in the mood again, what are all the patterns you have made, the ripple was the first afghan I learned to make, I like maki g the c2c it goes pretty fast, mileaminute goes fast too.

,


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 8, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Just look to the bottom right side of the post you want to answer, click on reply with a quote, at the end of the quoted,  make your comments and post.


Didn't see my ans, so am trying again!thank you


----------



## paxtonstafford (Aug 8, 2018)

very similar here for me also- most are deceased, somehow I think no one cares ...about older folks..

some of it I am sure is on me since I deeply resent how ignorant and disrespectful most are..instead of me being open and receptive I am grumpy. but damn if you ever try and network with them...they just annoy you into despair --it is disheartening-and cant find any older folks that are interesting, positive, and non toxic either --

my favorites are the ones that completely reject any and all technology. that to is a challenge, but keeps me, so far anyway, out of the dementia line...not sure for how long but so far...

and for me, I notice I make it worse with my attitude that I continually try to prop up --it really is helpful to project a cheerful carefree attitude at the store, etc -it rubs off on others and it is returned at least for a short time and on that particular outting ..so it seems to me.
I actually have some quite humorous remarks to make to myself, along with responses about other drivers-- morons at walmart etc. so I entertain myself and frankly better company than the morons at wally- semi sad, but necessary I suppose.

was it Lincoln who said "I suppose we are about as happy as we make our minds up to be when we get out of bed in the morning"...so all in all ...despite not giddy, pretty content- healthy, enough to eat etc- good nuff.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 8, 2018)

So much posted here I can relate to and going thru myself.....my grown daughter has always lived far away, her choice for college and jobs...she's now living and working in Cambodia with human poverty and education issues....so very proud of her and used to her lifestyle, but we were never close...
My grown son lives an hour away, married with two little ones, a fulltime job and lots of responsibilities on him.....and Im in poor health also but they do keep in touch by email, chats and phone calls when they can....dont think the younger ones really understand how growing older, not being able to do the things we used to, and yearning to hear from them and visiting more with them would mean to us....they will only understand when they get older, just like some of us never got it at their age.....I'm one of them and moved away from home at 21 and never moved back closer permanently....I realize now how my parents missed me and stayed concerned for me all the time....
This is my confession and feeling better already and yes, this site gives us a place to air it out, then take a deep breath of relief for the moment....

Hope you're doing much better MorningGlory and you too Paxton as this site is a great 'talking it out' avenue for all of us


----------



## Lin (Aug 8, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .



I hear you! I am also very lonely.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 9, 2018)

do people get mad with you when you ask the same question twice?they do me they always say (you already asked me that)


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 9, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> No problem, there are things we have to take care of in our Dailey lives..what a wonderful thing you are doing, I'm sure they are appreciated, your husband is on chemo, I wish him well in his recovery..the ombré yarn I'm guessing is more expensive, if I had a special request to make one for someone I would definatley invest in getting it, I have so much left over yarn, I'm trying to use up whenever I get in the mood again, what are all the patterns you have made, the ripple was the first afghan I learned to make, I like maki g the c2c it goes pretty fast, mileaminute goes fast too.
> 
> ,



Thank you! The Ombre is about $8 or $9 give or take around here and it is a much bigger skein, 10 oz., than the old kind. It averages out about the same price when you consider you're getting more per skein with the higher price. I have been stuck on doing the ripple and really haven't tried anything else. This one keeps me happy especially since I'm giving them to other people. Yes, they love them. I received so many hugs and the smiles on their faces made me ready to just go purchase more yarn and do it again!  No, he passed away about 5 years ago. I started doing this while he was taking chemo. and it was a good pastime for me.


----------



## rgp (Aug 9, 2018)

twinkles said:


> do people get mad with you when you ask the same question twice?they do me they always say (you already asked me that)



  Is it anger they are displaying?...or frustration maybe? I think as with many aging problems, if the others are younger, or even older and never had any problems, they just do not understand. Just like when we move slower, they still have a more youthful mobility, so to them we are annoying.

So in your case [short term memory problem] ?...they don't understand, because they have not experienced it. And may never.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> So much posted here I can relate to and going thru myself.....my grown daughter has always lived far away, her choice for college and jobs...she's now living and working in Cambodia with human poverty and education issues....so very proud of her and used to her lifestyle, but we were never close...
> My grown son lives an hour away, married with two little ones, a fulltime job and lots of responsibilities on him.....and Im in poor health also but they do keep in touch by email, chats and phone calls when they can....dont think the younger ones really understand how growing older, not being able to do the things we used to, and yearning to hear from them and visiting more with them would mean to us....they will only understand when they get older, just like some of us never got it at their age.....I'm one of them and moved away from home at 21 and never moved back closer permanently....I realize now how my parents missed me and stayed concerned for me all the time....
> This is my confession and feeling better already and yes, this site gives us a place to air it out, then take a deep breath of relief for the moment....
> 
> Hope you're doing much better MorningGlory and you too Paxton as this site is a great 'talking it out' avenue for all of us




HiPopsnYuff, yes I do relate to most of what you discribe here, and on other messages, like not realizing how my mom must have felt, we being young have no experience until we are in their shoes what it feels like, so sad, hurts like h...  I too moved away at a earlier age, never visited much or called, she got sick 1 mo. before she died, but I was there for her then not knowing it was so fast. I find myself in almost the same position of being alone like her, she never learned to drive so she totally depended on her children, which was hardly ever to get away from the house, my family took her on vac with us to Manitoba Canada 1yr and she loved it, 
So I guess this is my confession too, wish I would have done it differently but we can't go back in time.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 9, 2018)

Lin said:


> I hear you! I am also very lonely.


HI Lin, I hope you will find this group comforting as I have, just reading some of the messages makes me know I'm not so alone and going mad, just expressing how you feel here may also help you. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Lin said:


> I hear you! I am also very lonely.


Yes my grown kids say it to me all the time, Lin, pfffftt....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> HiPopsnYuff, yes I do relate to most of what you discribe here, and on other messages, like not realizing how my mom must have felt, we being young have no experience until we are in their shoes what it feels like, so sad, hurts like h...  I too moved away at a earlier age, never visited much or called, she got sick 1 mo. before she died, but I was there for her then not knowing it was so fast. I find myself in almost the same position of being alone like her, she never learned to drive so she totally depended on her children, which was hardly ever to get away from the house, my family took her on vac with us to Manitoba Canada 1yr and she loved it,
> So I guess this is my confession too, wish I would have done it differently but we can't go back in time.


Your story sounds so much like mine MG except my mom had my dad to care for her....he was healthy as a horse and lived to 96....she passed at 80....and like you, she was the one to get in touch with me while I lived away.....I wasnt there either during all her illnesses except once after she had her third stroke and my dad broke his hip, both at the same time.....I went up to Jersey for a month and cared for both of them with my married brother's help.....I was a wreck physically and mentally....to top it off, my son was in Iraq so the stress was unbelievable.....


----------



## twinkles (Aug 10, 2018)

i always said i would never live with my kids--here i am stuck --i have tried to find a place to rent but i cant afford the rent--there is no privacy here what so ever--i sleep in the living room on the sofa--while my son in law hogs  the 2 extra bedrooms for his hobbies- my clothes are folded up on a rack in the laundry room-ive been here 7 years and cant find a place-i have a lot of yarn that is all piled up behind my recliner-oh well it is warm in the winter and cool in the summer


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 11, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .


   Good Morning every one


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 11, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i always said i would never live with my kids--here i am stuck --i have tried to find a place to rent but i cant afford the rent--there is no privacy here what so ever--i sleep in the living room on the sofa--while my son in law hogs  the 2 extra bedrooms for his hobbies- my clothes are folded up on a rack in the laundry room-ive been here 7 years and cant find a place-i have a lot of yarn that is all piled up behind my recliner-oh well it is warm in the winter and cool in the summer



Hi Twinkles, I've said I don't want to live with my children, if I didn't own my home I would ha e to except it like it or not because I couldn't pay rent either, not on ss. ,  does sil have to have 2 bedrooms, maybe daughter can convince him to let you have one? For 7 yrs sleeping on sofa is not very comfortable, especially if you have had back problems, and I do, ....do you crochet?  Wish I could give you some good advice but I can't, have you looked into seniors apartments, we have one here for 360 a mo you pay all utilities ...Good luck


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 11, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Thank you! The Ombre is about $8 or $9 give or take around here and it is a much bigger skein, 10 oz., than the old kind. It averages out about the same price when you consider you're getting more per skein with the higher price. I have been stuck on doing the ripple and really haven't tried anything else. This one keeps me happy especially since I'm giving them to other people. Yes, they love them. I received so many hugs and the smiles on their faces made me ready to just go purchase more yarn and do it again!  No, he passed away about 5 years ago. I started doing this while he was taking chemo. and it was a good pastime for me.



Hello  AprilSun you are welcome, ok that's good to know.. I'm very sorry about your husband, how big do you make to donate.? I'm sure they are beautiful. Do you have a faverate ombré color


----------



## twinkles (Aug 11, 2018)

hey morninglory---there is no way old greedy son in law  will give up his space---yes i do crochet i make shoulder warmers for the nursing home and lap blankets--i also make hats for the homeless and needy--i have  an addi turbo  knitting machine so i can make a hat  in 30 minutes i also make scarves on it--i have checked on the senior apartments but their is a long waiting list-i havent used the ombre yarn but i have used bernat pop which i like but it is 5$ a skein


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 11, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Hello  AprilSun you are welcome, ok that's good to know.. I'm very sorry about your husband, how big do you make to donate.? I'm sure they are beautiful. Do you have a faverate ombré color



Thank you! I really do appreciate you being so kind. The size I make is 30 wide x 64 long. I asked my husband to be my pattern when it came to size. I wanted everyone able to cover up if they wanted to and he enjoyed so much! As for favorite colors, they are all so pretty it's hard to decide.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 12, 2018)

Okay, then, boys and girls! I know I've been whiny and complained from time to time about being lonely and living under the same roof as my daughter and her family. Shame on me! At least I have:

*Fairly decent health; I only take meds for BP and cholesterol. I'm ambulatory and able to do heavy, physical work in my flower garden.
*My own self-contained, totally separate apartment which includes my own entrance. Tiny, yes, but separate and private.
*A dependable car so that I can come and go as it suits me. I'm mobile.
*If I crave contact with another carbon-based unit of the human sort, I can step across the hall and "bother" my daughter. She works from home so I really hesitate to wander over there unless invited. When she's not slammed with deadlines, she comes over here to chat, invites me to go grocery shopping with her, etc. Or I can "bother" my son, who also works from home and lives about 30 miles south. They both insist that I'm not bothering them, but I do try to be mindful of their 8-5 M-F workdays.
*And, after having to put my kitty down last fall, I've adopted a shelter kitty...so have a carbon-based unit of the furry sort for company and comfort.

All in all, I'm darned blessed and lucky. My son and his partner came over to visit today and took me to lunch. Next time I post here and get whiny and have a pity party going on, y'all please refer me to this post.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 13, 2018)

twinkles said:


> hey morninglory---there is no way old greedy son in law  will give up his space---yes i do crochet i make shoulder warmers for the nursing home and lap blankets--i also make hats for the homeless and needy--i have  an addi turbo  knitting machine so i can make a hat  in 30 minutes i also make scarves on it--i have checked on the senior apartments but their is a long waiting list-i havent used the ombre yarn but i have used bernat pop which i like but it is 5$ a skein



Hi twinkles, I'm curios about the shoulder warmers, and turbo knitting machine, I was learning to knit but it was slower then crocheting to me, great job for the homeless and needy as the winters get mighty cold, wish no one had to be homeless, I just couldn't imagine myself not haveing a home, I feel blessed!, I know the waiting listis long but 7 yrs is a long time, your turn has to be comming up soon.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 13, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, then, boys and girls! I know I've been whiny and complained from time to time about being lonely and living under the same roof as my daughter and her family. Shame on me! At least I have:
> 
> *Fairly decent health; I only take meds for BP and cholesterol. I'm ambulatory and able to do heavy, physical work in my flower garden.
> *My own self-contained, totally separate apartment which includes my own entrance. Tiny, yes, but separate and private.
> ...



Hi Georgia, by the way I've always loved your name.....just whin away we are here to listen, being lonely is how I found my way here, you certainly are blessed to have a home with your daughter and especially your own private space, but we all still miss that human contact now and again, my daughter told me the phone works both ways, I call, they are busy, and say I'll call you back so I don't do that anymore, I have a dear sweet friend she's 91 I talk to couple times a week but when she passes I'll be devistated and very much alone ...all in all sounds like you have two wonderful children trying to include you in their lives ,,but I know once in a while is not enough, my daughter comes every 2 wks to do my shopping and stays maybe 15 min and runs till the next 2 wks or until I have an appointment, I am grateful of that, getting old does suck.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 13, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Thank you! I really do appreciate you being so kind. The size I make is 30 wide x 64 long. I asked my husband to be my pattern when it came to size. I wanted everyone able to cover up if they wanted to and he enjoyed so much! As for favorite colors, they are all so pretty it's hard to decide.



Hi AprilSun, how you doing today? Well I usually go overboard when measuring my afghans I need to work on that..yes I have a hard time picking colors ha e you worked with the ombré yet I haven't yet but I will someday when I can get in the mood, I can't get in mood to do much of anything lately.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 13, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Hi AprilSun, how you doing today? Well I usually go overboard when measuring my afghans I need to work on that..yes I have a hard time picking colors ha e you worked with the ombré yet I haven't yet but I will someday when I can get in the mood, I can't get in mood to do much of anything lately.



Hi Morningglory! I'm doing fine and I hope you are! Oh yes, I have made so many using the ombre that I have lost count. Some I have given away to my daughter and then I have several ready to give to the chemo patients so I can't really say how many. I'm hooked on using this yarn because I love it so! Maybe you will get in the mood one day. I know you can't enjoy something if you're not in the mood to do it. There was several years that I didn't crochet because I wasn't in the mood and then I decided to try it again and it stuck this time. I found the crochet forum link that I uploaded pictures of some of the ombre chemo's and this is it: 

https://forum.crochetville.com/topic/160458-chemo-blankets/#comment-2749033

If the link works, you can just click on it and go to the top of the page. This  will take you to pictures of some of the ones I've made. I thought you might like to see what they look like.


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 13, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> Hi Morningglory! I'm doing fine and I hope you are! Oh yes, I have made so many using the ombre that I have lost count. Some I have given away to my daughter and then I have several ready to give to the chemo patients so I can't really say how many. I'm hooked on using this yarn because I love it so! Maybe you will get in the mood one day. I know you can't enjoy something if you're not in the mood to do it. There was several years that I didn't crochet because I wasn't in the mood and then I decided to try it again and it stuck this time. I found the crochet forum link that I uploaded pictures of some of the ombre chemo's and this is it:
> 
> https://forum.crochetville.com/topic/160458-chemo-blankets/#comment-2749033
> 
> If the link works, you can just click on it and go to the top of the page. This  will take you to pictures of some of the ones I've made. I thought you might like to see what they look like.



Hi just looked at the link ...your afghans are so beautiful, I'm starting a broomstick lace today..don't know how long I'll get on it without getting bored of it


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2018)

Morningglory said:


> Hi just looked at the link ...your afghans are so beautiful, I'm starting a broomstick lace today..don't know how long I'll get on it without getting bored of it



Thank you! I'm glad it worked for you. I wasn't trying to "show off" but I wanted you to see how this yarn looks after one has been made. Now you have a better way of deciding how or what you want to do. I hope I haven't come across as if I'm pushing you because that's not what I meant. I just knew when I purchased it, it was more a trial and error purchase and I was expecting it to be error but it wasn't and still isn't. Good luck on your broomstick lace!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 14, 2018)

good morning morning glory---- the shoulder warmers i make are part of a poncho-- i crochet it just down to where it would meet your elbow  -the nursing homes dont want any button or ties so these slide over the persons head and they wont fall off the shoulders they can eat or read a book and it will stay put.the addi  knitting machine is round and you turn the handle til you get the length you need.if you google addi turbo knitting machine you can see how it is done--my oldest son is retired so he got one he makes hats and scarves for half way houses--he lives in  virginia--it gives him something to do--twinkle


----------



## twinkles (Aug 14, 2018)

good morning georgiaXplant-- i got your pm and i answered it --did you get? i dont know whether i did it right or not i have never sent one before-----twinkles


----------



## twinkles (Aug 14, 2018)

aprilsun  i saw your aftgans they are very pretty---how many skeins of ombre does it take to make 1 aftgan?


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2018)

twinkles said:


> aprilsun  i saw your aftgans they are very pretty---how many skeins of ombre does it take to make 1 aftgan?



Thank you! It takes 3 and then a piece of another one so I purchase 4 skeins altogether.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 30, 2019)

I hear you morning glory!  I too am alone most of the time. I find the freinds I do have are always busy with thier relatives.
I have one son nearby that I seldom see. He never married. The son I was close to at one time lives a thousand miles away.
 I have found over the years, that I mostly only hear from friends when they want something.

I volunteered for a few years through community services but found many shamelessly took advantage of that.

Now I am quite used to being alone most of the time but it is nice to be able to communicate online once in awhile.

I'm fortunate I still have pretty good health and still enjoy gardening and keeping my house looking respectable, going for walks, etc
but computers certainly do help tremendously to fill our time don't they!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey Leslie, I know what you mean. I can't garden at my condo but have been doing containers on my deck and houseplants. Last year, I just gave it up.

I do see my son and DIL once to twice a month and my adult grandson finally found his own place so it gets lonely.

Agree, it is nice to have the Internet!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Not everyone can afford to switch their phone service to "all distance", but we do have email anyway.
> 
> There used to be a way to talk long distance through the computers. Quite a few years ago, I did it, but no way can I remember how. It was so long ago it was through a dial-up isp connection (AOL). I wonder if it can still be done? You might be able to use Skype or Face Talk?



You can still do this, if your phone is set up for  wi-fi and you have wi-fi in your home.  You just have to link up the phone to  the wi-fi connection.  I use my cell that way if I am at home, because using it with wi-fi doesn't use up minutes.  Every brand of phone has a different way to set it up, so you'd have to look on the net or call your cell phone carrier to figure out how to it.  I have an LG smartphone and my carrier is T-mobile and the setup required about two easy steps.  I guess you could look in your phone's manual, but the print in mine is smaller than the directions on an Excedrin bottle, so it is useless to me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 1, 2019)

Know someone who can't wait to go into a retirement home for people. They still drive and are active but they want regular daily contact with people. Apparently activities, groups etc aren't enough. They get frustrated at others for not wanting to go out to restaurants, bars, events etc. Some children haven't visited in years.  

They ostracized their children and others over the decades to the point where they wouldn't even stay with them after being hospitalized & recuperating at home. One visited once a week. One had a great job with paid time off, family leave etc yet would not visit/help. Another immersed in their issues/lifestyle. All of their children miss or avoid visiting on holidays at various times.

 In some respects it's karma because they were always very snobbish and anal(can only imagine what kind of attitude was left with their children growing up)  But if you want to be around people you have to work at it beyond calls and emails. Say hi to a neighbor or regular employees and customers at a store, gym, bank etc. Apparently organized or scheduled activities not cutting it anymore.

 Even in the senior years one can make new friends which ironically they made little effort to do until now.


----------



## Morningglory (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello everyone, haven't been on for a a long while, hope everyone is doing well .


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2020)

Morningglory said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been on for a a long while, hope everyone is doing well .


Hi Morningglory, it's nice to see you again! What's new with you? How are you handling quarantine? I've been fine thanks.


----------



## Morningglory (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi, not a lot of difference then before because I'm not able to do much to start, thanks for  asking tho.


----------



## SenoraDiamanteTex (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 22, 2020)

SenoraDiamanteTex said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


Welcome aboard. I'm not that long here myself.

I'm ashamed to say I was that 20 minute-away son who didn't called for long periods, but I rectified that and was a better person for both my parents for the last several years before their deaths. 

My wife is very close to our grandkids, she watches them weekly for their parents. They are currently 5 and 7. I am trying to warn her that as they grow, there will be less desire to see Meemaw. She says she knows, but I can't help feeling she'll be crushed when the day comes.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

SenoraDiamanteTex said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


Welcome from Toronto @SenoraDiamanteTex


----------



## Morningglory (Sep 22, 2020)

Leslie said:


> I hear you morning glory!  I too am alone most of the time. I find the freinds I do have are always busy with thier relatives.
> I have one son nearby that I seldom see. He never married. The son I was close to at one time lives a thousand miles away.
> I have found over the years, that I mostly only hear from friends when they want something.
> 
> ...


Hi Leslie, good to see you on here, it has been a blessing to me!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

HI @Morningglory.. good to see you back again..hope you're well and have avoided getting sick during the pandemic..


----------



## Morningglory (Sep 22, 2020)

SenoraDiamanteTex said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


Hello, yes I would love to be your friend! Text anytime


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey SenoraDiamanteTex .. .. good to have you here.. and Welcome from London. This is  a good bunch of people on here by and large, so I don't think you'll have any trouble making friends.  Please join in any discussion that takes your fancy..


----------



## Morningglory (Sep 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> HI @Morningglory.. good to see you back again..hope you're well and have avoided getting sick during the pandemic..


Hi Hollydolly, so far good! I was sick in and out of hospital 4x last year, how have you been?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

Morningglory said:


> Hi Hollydolly, so far good! I was sick in and out of hospital 4x last year, how have you been?


Oh I'm sorry to hear that , I hope everything's settled down now and you're well again. I was poorly myself last year , still seeing the consultant now... but hopefully I'm getting better, and I always have  my friends here to keep me going.. ..Do you have any hobbies?... on my good days I like to go and take photos.. we've got a photo thread on this forum, you may want to go and have a look at it


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi Senora D, glad you joined us ☺


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2020)

@SenoraDiamanteTex  Happy you found SF. A lot of caring, sharing, learning and friendship, going on here, with great people. ENJOY. Make yourself at home.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)

@SenoraDiamanteTex


----------



## Bethea (Sep 22, 2020)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .


Seems we still have growing pains even at our ages. It will be alright though Morningglory. Seems to me I recall reading this somewhere.  Weeping may last through the night, but joy comes with the morning.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 23, 2020)

IMHO we sew the seeds of family closeness years before we become aged.  Even when our kids are youngsters and we're "in our prime".  How many times do we hear (on sites such as this), we're moving to "X" and the kids are on their own or "they're 18 now, my job is done - -time for us to enjoy life".  As we near the end of the trail, we forget these pronouncements regarding "finally being on our own".  Move to wherever we choose - -no more ties to bind us.

At the time, we're proud of these statements.  Later on, we wonder where the kids are and why they're not around to help.  They may have paid attention and learned from us.  "My folks walked away from me.  That's the just the way our family is."  They chose to distance themselves then - -I'm making the same choice now.

And yes, this is a generality and every case is different but more times than not, family distancing is more often reflection of how or what did as parents, and for better or worse, the lessons that our children learned from us.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 23, 2020)

DaveA said:


> IMHO we sew the seeds of family closeness years before we become aged.  Even when our kids are youngsters and we're "in our prime".  How many times do we hear (on sites such as this), we're moving to "X" and the kids are on their own or "they're 18 now, my job is done - -time for us to enjoy life".  As we near the end of the trail, we forget these pronouncements regarding "finally being on our own".  Move to wherever we choose - -no more ties to bind us.
> 
> At the time, we're proud of these statements.  Later on, we wonder where the kids are and why they're not around to help.  They may have paid attention and learned from us.  "My folks walked away from me.  That's the just the way our family is."  They chose to distance themselves then - -I'm making the same choice now.
> 
> And yes, this is a generality and every case is different but more times than not, family distancing is more often reflection of how or what did as parents, and for better or worse, the lessons that our children learned from us.


I disagree.  Children have their own lives to live-work, their growing families, the complications of the current times, it’s life, living, that gets in the way of family closeness.  We truly lack the time to interact.  In simpler times, we had time.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 23, 2020)

DaveA said:


> IMHO we sew the seeds of family closeness years before we become aged.  Even when our kids are youngsters and we're "in our prime".  How many times do we hear (on sites such as this), we're moving to "X" and the kids are on their own or "they're 18 now, my job is done - -time for us to enjoy life".  As we near the end of the trail, we forget these pronouncements regarding "finally being on our own".  Move to wherever we choose - -no more ties to bind us.
> 
> At the time, we're proud of these statements.  Later on, we wonder where the kids are and why they're not around to help.  They may have paid attention and learned from us.  "My folks walked away from me.  That's the just the way our family is."  They chose to distance themselves then - -I'm making the same choice now.
> 
> And yes, this is a generality and every case is different but more times than not, family distancing is more often reflection of how or what did as parents, and for better or worse, the lessons that our children learned from us.


I have always noted that closer knit families have less lonely elderly folks than those who decide their job is done. My mother used to always tell me she would always be my mother. She would always worry. Her job would never end as far as that went. We lost her last summer. Shortly after that we had to put pop in the old folks home. We haven't been able to go see him with this stuff this year. If something should happen he will be on his own. My sister and I won't be allowed in to even say goodbye.


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Welcome from Toronto @SenoraDiamanteTex
> View attachment 123911


Hi Pinky I have a daughter in Elpaso tx don't see or hear from much


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

Morningglory said:


> Hi Pinky I have a daughter in Elpaso tx don't see or hear from much


My daughter is in El Paso as well.  It’s such a bummer.  I am sorry you dont hear from her much.  My daughter forgot my birthday this year.  . First time ever.  But she is a busy person so I decided not to mention it to her.  I would rather feel bad that she missed it than have her feel bad that she forgot.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2020)

Morningglory said:


> Hi Pinky I have a daughter in Elpaso tx don't see or hear from much


I hope you will find the forum a place for comfort and friendship @Morningglory 

Sometimes, adult children get so busy with life, that they forget to think of us. Hopefully, you will hear from her soon.


----------



## needshave (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello Morning glory, 
I hope you're well. This may have been addressed already, I'm not sure and I didn't have time to go thru all the previous postings, but I just wanted to provide an idea that may or may not work for you.

Are you associated with the senior services in your area, meals on wheels? Have you investigated those folks and talked to them? 
Here is why I ask....I deliver meals on wheels and Help with the delivery of clients to and from doctors visits. Its a great program. I know that some of the folks I deliver to await us to deliver for conversation, they really look forward to our visit. We typically don't have a lot of time due to our schedule but we try to allow a few minutes at each stop. We are at their household 5 days a week. It provides some relief and exposure to other folks and we try to help with mechanical assists that may be needed around the house hold. ( hand rails, ramps, Etc- we provide and install) We have a network of people that provide road service to and from doctor appointments, as well as have phone contact to check on clients if there is a suspected issue. 

I hope it all goes well for you and I thought I would offer my comments for your thoughts.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello MorningGlory. I see your post was from two years ago, so I'm glad you're still on the forum.  My condolences on the loss of your son. Nothing is worse than losing a child. A good suggestion was made by @needshave regarding the meals on wheels and affiliated programs which might prove beneficial for you. We have the same types of programs here in N.J.  I didn't get meals on wheels at home but joined a senior center in 2019. Members who attended the center couldn't get meals on wheels because it was the same program, sponsored by the county senior program. That program also provided transportation to and from the center as well as various trips including grocery shopping, indoor camp site for socializing with other senior centers and even a dinner theater trip once annually.  Since COVID, the center shut down for an undetermined amount of time but I think the transportation program called Access Link is still operational to get seniors to their doctors appointments.

I hope you will find a way to make friends and combat your loneliness. @needshave I was wondering if COVID has halted or altered your delivery and transportation schedules?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

When I was 17, I left home for college and never looked back per se, but I knew I had the love and support of my parents.  They grudgingly allowed me to chart my own course.  I was there for them when they needed me as I felt I should be.  Now, I've done the same with my son.  I sent him on his own, but he wasn't one to go happily, and he has made a resounding success of his life.  I am extremely proud of him and we keep in touch daily via phone.  I try to visit him at least once every month or 2 months.  Other than that, I actually do love living alone and am just as happy with having my dog around.  She's loyal as can be.  My boy and I only have one another these days, but his sister in law keeps in touch with us and we do get together over the holidays.  His father in law also sees us then as well.  But at his home not the home his daughter shared with my son.  It still hurts too much.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

I never use land line these days.  Funny, but I never thought something like that would happen in my lifetime.  I accept technology quite readily.


----------



## needshave (Nov 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hello MorningGlory. I see your post was from two years ago, so I'm glad you're still on the forum.  My condolences on the loss of your son. Nothing is worse than losing a child. A good suggestion was made by @needshave regarding the meals on wheels and affiliated programs which might prove beneficial for you. We have the same types of programs here in N.J.  I didn't get meals on wheels at home but joined a senior center in 2019. Members who attended the center couldn't get meals on wheels because it was the same program, sponsored by the county senior program. That program also provided transportation to and from the center as well as various trips including grocery shopping, indoor camp site for socializing with other senior centers and even a dinner theater trip once annually.  Since COVID, the center shut down for an undetermined amount of time but I think the transportation program called Access Link is still operational to get seniors to their doctors appointments.
> 
> I hope you will find a way to make friends and combat your loneliness. @needshave I was wondering if COVID has halted or altered your delivery and transportation schedules?


Diva,
 I'm a volunteer that deliveries meals for meals on wheels. Our center has a complete food service luncheon area where hot meals are served to between 100 - 150 people per day. Unfortunately the center is closed for the indefinite future. Meal delivery is still ongoing, we always wear mask and there are some where we have Boxes outside the residence and put the meals in the box then wait, return to our vehicle and await for that individual to pick up the meals. Many are hot meals, some are frozen. If we don't get a response we call, if no answer we do not leave the meal. Doctor appointment services is still on going, but it is more complicated in that we can not help people inside the doctors office. at this point simply driving. All outside social events, diners, trips, and classes are closed. The gym did open up briefly but an individual attending reported Covid symptoms and that section is again closed. But phone banks are ongoing and contact is made to our seniors on a daily basis. If a situation is reported family and local health authorities are informed.


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 4, 2020)

needshave said:


> Hello Morning glory,
> I hope you're well. This may have been addressed already, I'm not sure and I didn't have time to go thru all the previous postings, but I just wanted to provide an idea that may or may not work for you.
> 
> Are you associated with the senior services in your area, meals on wheels? Have you investigated those folks and talked to them?
> ...


Hello, thanks for your information I was getting meals on wheels but last year the service stopped due to funds, they do frozen meals for a week at a time I don't have a freezer to keep them in summer so may start in winter can leave on screened in porch


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hello MorningGlory. I see your post was from two years ago, so I'm glad you're still on the forum.  My condolences on the loss of your son. Nothing is worse than losing a child. A good suggestion was made by @needshave regarding the meals on wheels and affiliated programs which might prove beneficial for you. We have the same types of programs here in N.J.  I didn't get meals on wheels at home but joined a senior center in 2019. Members who attended the center couldn't get meals on wheels because it was the same program, sponsored by the county senior program. That program also provided transportation to and from the center as well as various trips including grocery shopping, indoor camp site for socializing with other senior centers and even a dinner theater trip once annually.  Since COVID, the center shut down for an undetermined amount of time but I think the transportation program called Access Link is still operational to get seniors to their doctors appointments.
> 
> I hope you will find a way to make friends and combat your loneliness. @needshave I was wondering if COVID has halted or altered your delivery and transportation schedules?


Thank you for your information..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

I want to say hello, to @Morningglory   !  

And also, welcome to @SenoraDiamanteTex  !


----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi everyone.  Looks like a real friendly bunch.  Regarding the cell phone issue, I changed from Verizon to Consumer Cellular about 6 months ago and love it.  I cut my cell phone bill from Verizon by more than half!  Of course, you have to have or buy a compatible phone.  I got 2 Apple 6s phones for $150 each (great price).  I initially got my husband a flip phone (which he was used to) but they are such terrible, thick clunky things he hated it.  He now occassionally says he hates the iPhone  (just kidding, well not really, once in a while he does get frustrated) ;-)  
The cost is only $54 a month, unlimited (for both lines!!).  I think it is a real great deal so thought I'd share my experience.  And relatively problem free, very rarely low bars.
God bless you all!  
(and I would love to have people to call/chat with if anyone comes up with a listing of people who would like to do this.  I didn't read through all the pages, so maybe someone already has.)


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> When I was 17, I left home for college and never looked back per se, but I knew I had the love and support of my parents.  They grudgingly allowed me to chart my own course.  I was there for them when they needed me as I felt I should be.  Now, I've done the same with my son.  I sent him on his own, but he wasn't one to go happily, and he has made a resounding success of his life.  I am extremely proud of him and we keep in touch daily via phone.  I try to visit him at least once every month or 2 months.  Other than that, I actually do love living alone and am just as happy with having my dog around.  She's loyal as can be.  My boy and I only have one another these days, but his sister in law keeps in touch with us and we do get together over the holidays.  His father in law also sees us then as well.  But at his home not the home his daughter shared with my son.  It still hurts too much.





Kaila said:


> I want to say hello, to @Morningglory   !
> 
> And also, welcome to @SenoraDiamanteTex  !


Hi Kaila, how are you doing?


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I want to say hello, to @Morningglory   !
> 
> And also, welcome to @SenoraDiamanteTex  !


Hi Kaila, how are you?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks for asking about me, *twice *in a row*.... *Morningglory! 

That gave me both a smile, and a laugh, which I am always grateful for! 

I am doing okay.  It isn't easy having my medical difficulties and limitations, and I have only 2 family members left.
I am thankful for them, yet one I rarely have contact with, and the other is the only person I generally see or talk with.
So I get lonely too.

I am so sorry about your son, and also the daughter who doesn't keep up contact with you.  I understand, and I think it's great that you've tried reaching out here.  You seem like a nice and friendly person, doing your best.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Morningglory (Jan 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I want to say hello, to @Morningglory   !
> 
> And also, welcome to @SenoraDiamanteTex  !


----------



## Morningglory (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello Kaila


----------



## Morningglory (Jan 2, 2021)

Irene said:


> Hi everyone.  Looks like a real friendly bunch.  Regarding the cell phone issue, I changed from Verizon to Consumer Cellular about 6 months ago and love it.  I cut my cell phone bill from Verizon by more than half!  Of course, you have to have or buy a compatible phone.  I got 2 Apple 6s phones for $150 each (great price).  I initially got my husband a flip phone (which he was used to) but they are such terrible, thick clunky things he hated it.  He now occassionally says he hates the iPhone  (just kidding, well not really, once in a while he does get frustrated) ;-)
> The cost is only $54 a month, unlimited (for both lines!!).  I think it is a real great deal so thought I'd share my experience.  And relatively problem free, very rarely low bars.
> God bless you all!
> (and I would love to have people to call/chat with if anyone comes up with a listing of people who would like to do this.  I didn't read through all the pages, so maybe someone already has.)


Hi Irene, I would love to chat with you some time


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 2, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .


That's why forums like this one are so important, when you get up in the morning, you know that there are people just like you one click away.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 3, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .


Good question, morning glory. First of all, (((MorningGlory))) so very sorry about the tragic loss of your son.  And I’m sorry the rest of the kids and grands are too busy for you too 
I recently befriended a 74 year old lady in a similar situation.  Actually her daughter contacted me to see if I could help her Mom because she was at the end of her rope. The Mom lives in a senior apt.,trusts absolutely no one, and lives completely in the past. Still very VERY bitter over a divorce that happened 35 years ago. Her mind races a million miles an hour as do her conversations.  She needs knee surgery but will never have it, nor probably should she as she would never do the exercise needed afterwards. She also has heart trouble. She was THE best at anything she did when she was younger, I don’t care what it was, she was the best. Men lusted after her...you catch my drift?  This is where her mind is 24/7. She’s lonely, has no one to talk to except me, and I understand why.  Our phone conversations aare at LEAST 2 1/2 hrs long each time.  I just mostly listen, she needs to talk. I agree with mostly whatever she is babbling about, tell her how proud she should be of herself for walking away from an abusive marriage all those years ago, laugh at things she says...which really tickles her.  So bit by slow bit I’m gaining her trust. We’re at the point that it is HER suggestion that we get some boxes and together start working on apartment.  My heart aches for her... I can’t even imagine living like she does, filled with negativity, bitterness over past deeds. How can she ever move forward???  It takes me a good half our to settle down after our phone calls.  
now where was I going with all of this?  I know this isn’t you, but the loneliness is.  I think friends  our same age is the key answer. Kids don’t understand what we are going through and some of them don’t want to.  Is it ossible for you to move some place where their are others in a similar situation?  Where you can talk about the good old days?  About your past life and experiences?  Complain about aches and pains and the others will fully understand and share the same????  I wish this so much for you. Getting old IS hard, but we can make it a better, I think, if we try


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 17, 2021)

Who needs cell phones with Facetime and Zoom? It's free and more personable, try it


----------



## twinkles (Jan 17, 2021)

i agree with you kathleen  -its nice talking to older people--the younger ones arent interested--i am 87 and the friends i had are all gone--so i just come on here and talk


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 22, 2021)

rgp said:


> Is it anger they are displaying?...or frustration maybe? I think as with many aging problems, if the others are younger, or even older and never had any problems, they just do not understand. Just like when we move slower, they still have a more youthful mobility, so to them we are annoying.
> 
> So in your case [short term memory problem] ?...they don't understand, because they have not experienced it. And may never.


You just have to be patient with people. My Dad is 96 and yes he asks the same questions over and over. I just try to answer it as if it's the first time I heard it but it can get difficult. We play cards (pinochle) a couple times a week and he's constantly asking "What is trump?" like every two minutes. It's annoying but you just go with it and answer. 
    I feel bad for older folks who live alone but don't get many family visits. I bought my parents a house 7 houses down from ours so we could take care of them as they aged. My Mom passed but Dad still lives there at 96. I go over 3 times a day to spend some time and give him somebody to talk to, and watch sports events . I think he'd go nuts sitting alone in the house all the time.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 23, 2021)

AprilSun said:


> There sure is. Without paying for the long distance service, if you dial a number that is outside of your area, for example, another state, you get this funny tone and then a message saying something about you not having that service. So it doesn't work.


For those who need occasional long distance not covered in their plan.
It's best to buy a prepaid long distance card. Very inexpensive. But read the fine print. Get one that doesn't expire or charge you if you don't use it.


----------



## Morningglory (Jul 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Life can be pretty rotten when we get up into the senior years, can't it?  I think a forum such as this can help. At least you have us to chat with whenever you would like to.


Hi Sunny!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

I wanted to say Hello to you, @Morningglory 

I haven't seen you here recently.  I hope things are okay with you.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 5, 2021)

Finding yourself alone in old age doesn’t receive much sympathy, you are expected to get over it and get on with your life.  I have yet to find out what being a widow is all about, but I know it won’t be easy.


----------



## Ladybj (Jul 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Life can be pretty rotten when we get up into the senior years, can't it?  I think a forum such as this can help. At least you have us to chat with whenever you would like to.


I agree... forums such as this is the BEST.  Let's us know we are not alone.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jul 5, 2021)

Irene said:


> Hi everyone.  Looks like a real friendly bunch.  Regarding the cell phone issue, I changed from Verizon to Consumer Cellular about 6 months ago and love it.  I cut my cell phone bill from Verizon by more than half!  Of course, you have to have or buy a compatible phone.  I got 2 Apple 6s phones for $150 each (great price).  I initially got my husband a flip phone (which he was used to) but they are such terrible, thick clunky things he hated it.  He now occassionally says he hates the iPhone  (just kidding, well not really, once in a while he does get frustrated) ;-)
> The cost is only $54 a month, unlimited (for both lines!!).  I think it is a real great deal so thought I'd share my experience.  And relatively problem free, very rarely low bars.
> God bless you all!
> (and I would love to have people to call/chat with if anyone comes up with a listing of people who would like to do this.  I didn't read through all the pages, so maybe someone already has.)



I just stumbled across this thread, and hope the OP is doing ok. It certainly stinks getting old. I remember my long-dead aunt used to say, when I was in my 30s and 40s, "It's no fun getting old." She died at 91 when I was 45, so it didn't mean all that much to me then, but it sure does now.

Irene: I switched to Consumer Cellular almost two years ago from Tracphone. What is probably the #1 complaint of people today? "I can never get a human being on the phone to help me!" That's certainly MY main complaint.

Some friends told me about CC, that they cater to "old" people, and their customer service was great. Tracphone, while cheap, had the worst customer service one can imagine. I've been very happy with CC, and the few times I've called them they were easy to reach and were helpful.

I still have my landline, so in the beginning I went with CC's 250 minutes and 500G data per month for $20. But I went over on talk this month for the first time, so I'm going unlimited talk for $25 -- this is all with one phone.

I had a MasterCard for years, but at around the same time (2 years ago) I got fed up with trying to contact a human to straighten out a problem. So I did some research, and found that Discover Card had the best rated customer service so I switched to them. No regrets! A huge improvement over MC.


----------



## Morningglory (Jul 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for asking about me, *twice *in a row*.... *Morningglory!
> 
> That gave me both a smile, and a laugh, which I am always grateful for!
> 
> ...


Hi kaila, sorry I'm not good at following directions on here, but happy it made you smile! I too have medical problems and limitations so I feel it makes me exempt to go out and do like I once did, I still drive but not able to do anything unless there's a drive thru so I don't leave the house. Yes yesterday I was feeling blue ,it was my sons 14 yrs of being with Jesus . I have a lot of family but their all grown and have their own lives to live and very busy, I do hear from 1 granddaughter pretty often as I did yesterday so I'm thankful for that. One granddaughter lost her husband to suicide June 23 so I'm real concerned about her, not able to help but give support. Well enough of my life hope yours is great! Thank goodness I found this site, it's been good for me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Who needs cell phones with Facetime and Zoom? It's free and more personable, try it


Those of us who use a cell phone for more than just talking. I order my Ubers and Lyfts using their apps. You can only use one device for that purpose. I play some of my games on my cell phone, others on my tablet. My phone is also my scheduler, hot spot for my tablet when I'm not home, notepad, transit schedule finder, recorder, pedometer, camera, calculator and much more,


----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Those of us who use a cell phone for more than just talking. I order my Ubers and Lyfts using their apps. You can only use one device for that purpose. I play some of my games on my cell phone, others on my tablet. My phone is also my scheduler, hot spot for my tablet when I'm not home, notepad, transit schedule finder, recorder, pedometer, camera, calculator and much more,


Have you been having trouble using Uber and/or Lyft, Diva? Reason I'm asking, I saw a news story the other day about how a lot of Uber and Lyft drivers quit during the Pandemic and have decided not to come back; they've gotten other jobs, better pay, benefits, etc., still nervous about catching Covid. (https://www.cnbc.com/2021/07/04/why...ck.html?__source=xfinity|headline&par=xfinity)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Have you been having trouble using Uber and/or Lyft, Diva? Reason I'm asking, I saw a news story the other day about how a lot of Uber and Lyft drivers quit during the Pandemic and have decided not to come back; they've gotten other jobs, better pay, benefits, etc., still nervous about catching Covid. (https://www.cnbc.com/2021/07/04/why...ck.html?__source=xfinity|headline&par=xfinity)


I haven't had a problem getting either but sometimes Uber will come more quickly than Lyft. I think that's because there are more Uber drivers. Week before last I couldn't believe how fast the Uber came...one minute! I check both apps before I choose a ride because the prices can differ a bit. If it's only a matter of a few cents and I'll have a lot less wait time, I'll sometimes choose the more expensive ride.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jul 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Those of us who use a cell phone for more than just talking. I order my Ubers and Lyfts using their apps. You can only use one device for that purpose. I play some of my games on my cell phone, others on my tablet. My phone is also my scheduler, hot spot for my tablet when I'm not home, notepad, transit schedule finder, recorder, pedometer, camera, calculator and much more,



I play regular solitaire that comes on an iPhone (only Klondike) and have looked and used a few others but I don't like them for various reasons. What other games do you have that you like?

You mentioned calculator, yes I use that all the time too. I also use the timer a lot in the kitchen. Very handy to just talk to it! I use it for a zillion notes too and also have several of my own recipes on it, so if I'm out and have a hankering for one of them, I have all the ingredients right there.

I use the note feature also when I have questions for my doctor (which is always). Don't have to write them down anymore.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I play regular solitaire that comes on an iPhone (only Klondike) and have looked and used a few others but I don't like them for various reasons. What other games do you have that you like?
> 
> You mentioned calculator, yes I use that all the time too. I also use the timer a lot in the kitchen. Very handy to just talk to it! I use it for a zillion notes too and also have several of my own recipes on it, so if I'm out and have a hankering for one of them, I have all the ingredients right there.
> 
> I use the note feature also when I have questions for my doctor (which is always). Don't have to write them down anymore.


Yes...cell phones are such handy gadgets. I can't imagine doing without it anymore. I use my note pad for my shopping lists, doctor's questions and to keep track of which cards are offering bonus percentages back during which quarters as well as miscellaneous other things.  The clock app is a God send and helps me keep track of when to put in my eye drops (three to six times daily) and when it's time to go down to the laundry room to get my clothes.

My favorite games that I play on my phone are Words With Friends 2, a different kind of crossword puzzle which I love..Cody Cross and Fantasy Mahjong. I also play Roller Ball (Skee Ball), Scrolling Words and Word Crush. I prefer to play the following games on my tablet because I can see things better and/or they just play better using a larger screen: Tile Master, Tile Connect, the colorful version of Block Puzzle, Glow Hockey, Mahjong Solitaire (Mahjong Titan) and Action Bowling.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm totally hooked on Skip Solitaire (called Skip-Bo for Windows); I play it all the time on both my phone and computer.


----------



## Morningglory (Sep 1, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Good question, morning glory. First of all, (((MorningGlory))) so very sorry about the tragic loss of your son.  And I’m sorry the rest of the kids and grands are too busy for you too
> I recently befriended a 74 year old lady in a similar situation.  Actually her daughter contacted me to see if I could help her Mom because she was at the end of her rope. The Mom lives in a senior apt.,trusts absolutely no one, and lives completely in the past. Still very VERY bitter over a divorce that happened 35 years ago. Her mind races a million miles an hour as do her conversations.  She needs knee surgery but will never have it, nor probably should she as she would never do the exercise needed afterwards. She also has heart trouble. She was THE best at anything she did when she was younger, I don’t care what it was, she was the best. Men lusted after her...you catch my drift?  This is where her mind is 24/7. She’s lonely, has no one to talk to except me, and I understand why.  Our phone conversations aare at LEAST 2 1/2 hrs long each time.  I just mostly listen, she needs to talk. I agree with mostly whatever she is babbling about, tell her how proud she should be of herself for walking away from an abusive marriage all those years ago, laugh at things she says...which really tickles her.  So bit by slow bit I’m gaining her trust. We’re at the point that it is HER suggestion that we get some boxes and together start working on apartment.  My heart aches for her... I can’t even imagine living like she does, filled with negativity, bitterness over past deeds. How can she ever move forward???  It takes me a good half our to settle down after our phone calls.
> now where was I going with all of this?  I know this isn’t you, but the loneliness is.  I think friends  our same age is the key answer. Kids don’t understand what we are going through and some of them don’t want to.  Is it ossible for you to move some place where their are others in a similar situation?  Where you can talk about the good old days?  About your past life and experiences?  Complain about aches and pains and the others will fully understand and share the same????  I wish this so much for you. Getting old IS hard, but we can make it a better, I think, if we try


Thanks Kathleen for condolences and thanks for your concerns of my loneliness, but difficult to leave home of 31 yrs I don't think I'd be happy any where else I did one time and moved back after 2 years.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes...cell phones are such handy gadgets. I can't imagine doing without it anymore. I use my note pad for my shopping lists, doctor's questions and to keep track of which cards are offering bonus percentages back during which quarters as well as miscellaneous other things.  The clock app is a God send and helps me keep track of when to put in my eye drops (three to six times daily) and when it's time to go down to the laundry room to get my clothes.
> 
> My favorite games that I play on my phone are Words With Friends 2, a different kind of crossword puzzle which I love..Cody Cross and Fantasy Mahjong. I also play Roller Ball (Skee Ball), Scrolling Words and Word Crush. I prefer to play the following games on my tablet because I can see things better and/or they just play better using a larger screen: Tile Master, Tile Connect, the colorful version of Block Puzzle, Glow Hockey, Mahjong Solitaire (Mahjong Titan) and Action Bowling.


After seeing what you do with a cell phone, I need to learn more about mine. I only make calls on it.


----------



## healthnut (Sep 6, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .


Hi Morning Glory,  having a very loving close family, reading your message tells me how blessed I am.  Please know that you are not alone, I start my day everyday reading from a book entitled "Jesus Calling" it puts me in a calm mood and the words I am reading seem to put in perspective what I am going through that day.  

We recently received news that our big houseboat had sunk, it took thousands of dollars to bring it back up and the amount of repairs needed are astronomical.  I read from the book the day after it happened and Jesus words calmed me and as it was indicated in that day's reading everything turned out good, someone bought the boat "as is" and relieved us of all the expenses.

I lost my Mother and two weeks later lost my 18 year old son, so I am well aware of how you suffered the loss of your son, however, it is through my love for Jesus that has given me the desire to continue with life.  I keep my body healthy through my supplements and exercise anyway I can.  Something must be working, I am 79 years old and take no medications and am not under any doctor's care.

God Bless you.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 6, 2021)

@healthnut Just noticed that you just joined. GREAT !!!! Make yourself at home and ENJOY.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My favorite games that I play on my phone are Words With Friends 2, a different kind of crossword puzzle which I love..Cody Cross and Fantasy Mahjong. I also play Roller Ball (Skee Ball), Scrolling Words and Word Crush. I prefer to play the following games on my tablet because I can see things better and/or they just play better using a larger screen: Tile Master, Tile Connect, the colorful version of Block Puzzle, Glow Hockey, Mahjong Solitaire (Mahjong Titan) and Action Bowling.


I play words with friends 2 with my daughter. She loves to get one over on me. I am addicted to mahjong dimensions if I'm on my laptop. I do a lot of puzzles, brain games , and suduko. I still play candy crush and candy crush soda.


----------



## healthnut (Sep 8, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 182436 @healthnut Just noticed that you just joined. GREAT !!!! Make yourself at home and ENJOY.


Thank you for your kind welcome, I have never joined a forum before and have no business doing so as I have a home business and I am interacting with people all day which keeps me busy, however I find this to be a very friendly place with nice people sharing with each other.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 9, 2021)

My C.P. is able to call every State plus Canada & V.I.'s. for free.  My landline of years ago I had to pay for any calls out of my 765 area code.  even to Dr's 20 miles away but different area code. 

  I have Verison with a smartphone for following my G.K's on "life360" a program that shows where they are 24/7 & the speed they are driving.  it costs me $75.?? a month.  A friend Don & his girlfriend has both Verison but flip phones for calling out & receiving calls only their bill is $15.?? a month They can still call all places just like me.


----------



## Forerunner (Sep 10, 2021)

I understand what you go through...I have a similar experience. I look outside and am entertained by the squirrels. I examine the trees in detail. I marvel at how the clouds majestically sail through the skies. 
I watch as the seasons change, all the time knowing that this will not last forever. I am sustained by the words, "And I will dwell in the house of the Lord forever."


----------



## Morningglory (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello everyone .. I hope all is good , I'm doing ok, haven't been on for awhile . Christmas is comming up this next Sun and granddaughter comming up from Alabama for short  visit. 
 Wishing all a very Merry Christmas ⛄️


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Hello everyone .. I hope all is good , I'm doing ok, haven't been on for awhile . Christmas is comming up this next Sun and granddaughter comming up from Alabama for short  visit.
> Wishing all a very Merry Christmas ⛄️


Likewise, to you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Hello everyone .. I hope all is good , I'm doing ok, haven't been on for awhile . Christmas is comming up this next Sun and granddaughter comming up from Alabama for short  visit.
> *Wishing all a very Merry Christmas *⛄️


Same to you dear....


----------



## Morningglory (Jan 29, 2022)

healthnut said:


> Hi Morning Glory,  having a very loving close family, reading your message tells me how blessed I am.  Please know that you are not alone, I start my day everyday reading from a book entitled "Jesus Calling" it puts me in a calm mood and the words I am reading seem to put in perspective what I am going through that day.
> 
> We recently received news that our big houseboat had sunk, it took thousands of dollars to bring it back up and the amount of repairs needed are astronomical.  I read from the book the day after it happened and Jesus words calmed me and as it was indicated in that day's reading everything turned out good, someone bought the boat "as is" and relieved us of all the expenses.
> 
> ...


Hello sorry you lost your son also, it's the worst I've ever been thru, but know I will see him  again . Yes in the worst of times with the Grace of God we survive. m granddaughter is going thru a tragety of loseing her husband who committed suicide in June I'm trying to con sole her and lead her to Jesus.  I have health issues and can barely walk now after back surgery but so far I've managed living alone, not ready to give up yet , go Marc 8 for procedure to check a leaking heart valve hoping not gotten worse.
God Bless You


----------



## Morningglory (Jan 29, 2022)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Good question, morning glory. First of all, (((MorningGlory))) so very sorry about the tragic loss of your son.  And I’m sorry the rest of the kids and grands are too busy for you too
> I recently befriended a 74 year old lady in a similar situation.  Actually her daughter contacted me to see if I could help her Mom because she was at the end of her rope. The Mom lives in a senior apt.,trusts absolutely no one, and lives completely in the past. Still very VERY bitter over a divorce that happened 35 years ago. Her mind races a million miles an hour as do her conversations.  She needs knee surgery but will never have it, nor probably should she as she would never do the exercise needed afterwards. She also has heart trouble. She was THE best at anything she did when she was younger, I don’t care what it was, she was the best. Men lusted after her...you catch my drift?  This is where her mind is 24/7. She’s lonely, has no one to talk to except me, and I understand why.  Our phone conversations aare at LEAST 2 1/2 hrs long each time.  I just mostly listen, she needs to talk. I agree with mostly whatever she is babbling about, tell her how proud she should be of herself for walking away from an abusive marriage all those years ago, laugh at things she says...which really tickles her.  So bit by slow bit I’m gaining her trust. We’re at the point that it is HER suggestion that we get some boxes and together start working on apartment.  My heart aches for her... I can’t even imagine living like she does, filled with negativity, bitterness over past deeds. How can she ever move forward???  It takes me a good half our to settle down after our phone calls.
> now where was I going with all of this?  I know this isn’t you, but the loneliness is.  I think friends  our same age is the key answer. Kids don’t understand what we are going through and some of them don’t want to.  Is it ossible for you to move some place where their are others in a similar situation?  Where you can talk about the good old days?  About your past life and experiences?  Complain about aches and pains and the others will fully understand and share the same????  I wish this so much for you. Getting old IS hard, but we can make it a better, I think, if we try


Hi Katleen you sound like a very good friend to this little lady wish I had one like you! God will reward you for it


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2022)

What in the world do people do that don't have God in their lives!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

Liberty said:


> What in the world do people do that don't have God in their lives!


Everything that you do Liberty.  For goodness sake.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 29, 2022)

Liberty said:


> What in the world do people do that don't have God in their lives!


Unfortunately, it seems like I see a lot of them--both from comments I see online and hear in real life--instead worship money & monetary "success" and/or their own manly "strength", lone-wolfness. And I'm not purposely singling out the men here: because I have never ever experienced a woman saying she doesn't need anybody else, rather even if she doesn't appear religious at all, she'll mention how much family, friends, loved ones mean to her. I've only heard men say that they don't need anyone or anything else other than themselves. So, while not all men are like that, it seems to be only men who are in some cases like that.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 13, 2022)

Morningglory said:


> Living alone with health problems are very hard  sometimes, I don't like to ask for help , everyone has their busy life's to live, thanks to a daughter that takes me to my appointments but no time in between, another daughter has family and very busy, another daughter that lives 1800 miles away and no contact, my son the youngest was killed 11 yrs ago this past July 5 .. I miss him every day he had more time for me then the girls, so life gets very lonely, have 9 grandchildren never see but 2 of them rarely.
> Why does getting old have to hurt .


I believe boys are better for caring


----------

